# Cured after 30+ years of diarrhea with Cholestyramine



## Idaho83714 (Jun 22, 2019)

I will make this post short and sweet. I have had very bad IBS-D for over 30 years. I have done all the tests, elimination diets, and had tried all medications with no effect. I used to always be on this website looking for cures. Finally I got so discouraged I was just bound and determined that I would have to live with it. After I turned 40, it got much worse and was severely disrupting my life. I started noticing a large amount of bile in my intestines anytime I would have a BM. I have always had horrendous gas with the bile discharge (sorry for the grossness - but I want to help others). Finally one day I decided to look into those symptoms. After some research - BAM (bile acid malabsorption) really caught my eye. Mayo Clinic had an article that 1/3 of IBS is BAM that goes undiagnosed. That being said, I was skeptical that my answer would be that easy after all of these years. I reluctantly decided to try cholestyramine - but with little hope it would work. For perspective - I have not had a solid bm in over 30 years (no joke). My IBS was BAD (10 out of 10). After one day on cholestryamine - everything changed instantly. The cramps and diarrhea came to an abrupt stop. The second day I had no BMs (usually I have 6-10 a day). The third day I had normal, formed, BMs. And it has continued for a full week with no IBS symptoms at all. I cannot believe it. I have my life back. All thanks to a cheap medication that I mix with applesauce. I know this doesn't apply to all - but please, please, please, - if you have IBS D and mirror any of my symptoms.....try this medication. It might change your life like it did mine. I FEEL LIKE I WAS BORN AGAIN. I cannot even contain my happiness and excitement. I hope you all find your solution too. I should note that I do not have any gallbladder problems.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

I dont mean to discourage you but if its only been one week, give it a little more time before you call it a cure. Ive tried both cholestyramine and welchol and they were great for about 2 weeks until my body figured out what I was up to and then it was back to diarrhea, plus extra cramping.

That said, thanks for sharing, and I wish you the very best. IBS is rough.


----------



## Tonylyn (Jan 7, 2017)

Started Cholestyramine 6 weeks ago and have to say it is amazing. Like the original poster it started working for me immediately. If any of you are like me you have probably exhausted every remedy on the internet but this drug really has worked for me. Would be nice to hear from people who have been taking this long term.

Edit - I have now been on Cholestyramine for a year and it has completely and totally changed my life. In the past year I have had diarrhea twice. I now work full time something I thought would never happen again. If you haven't found something that helps give it a try for a month, it could be the one thing that works for you.


----------



## Athan (Oct 8, 2015)

Idaho83714 said:


> I will make this post short and sweet. I have had very bad IBS-D for over 30 years. I have done all the tests, elimination diets, and had tried all medications with no effect. I used to always be on this website looking for cures. Finally I got so discouraged I was just bound and determined that I would have to live with it. After I turned 40, it got much worse and was severely disrupting my life. I started noticing a large amount of bile in my intestines anytime I would have a BM. I have always had horrendous gas with the bile discharge (sorry for the grossness - but I want to help others). Finally one day I decided to look into those symptoms. After some research - BAM (bile acid malabsorption) really caught my eye. Mayo Clinic had an article that 1/3 of IBS is BAM that goes undiagnosed. That being said, I was skeptical that my answer would be that easy after all of these years. I reluctantly decided to try cholestyramine - but with little hope it would work. For perspective - I have not had a solid bm in over 30 years (no joke). My IBS was BAD (10 out of 10). After one day on cholestryamine - everything changed instantly. The cramps and diarrhea came to an abrupt stop. The second day I had no BMs (usually I have 6-10 a day). The third day I had normal, formed, BMs. And it has continued for a full week with no IBS symptoms at all. I cannot believe it. I have my life back. All thanks to a cheap medication that I mix with applesauce. I know this doesn't apply to all - but please, please, please, - if you have IBS D and mirror any of my symptoms.....try this medication. It might change your life like it did mine. I FEEL LIKE I WAS BORN AGAIN. I cannot even contain my happiness and excitement. I hope you all find your solution too. I should note that I do not have any gallbladder problems.


It's always great news when someone finds a way to treat IBS!

Just a brief warning for other people though.

Cholysteramine is the only medication that got me really worried. After 4-5 days of taking it, I developed a strong abdominal pain, that got worse with each capsule. Thank God, everything passed, as soon as I stopped taking it.

Best of luck to everyone !!


----------



## rayan17 (Jul 15, 2016)

This is a prescription medication, right? I really want to try it but i do not have a doctor right now


----------



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

That's great news and I hope it could work for me too


----------



## Pluto (Oct 12, 2021)

mellosphere said:


> I dont mean to discourage you but if its only been one week, give it a little more time before you call it a cure. Ive tried both cholestyramine and welchol and they were great for about 2 weeks until my body figured out what I was up to and then it was back to diarrhea, plus extra cramping.
> 
> That said, thanks for sharing, and I wish you the very best. IBS is rough.


Your being poisoned and misdiagnosed by jesus and his cult


----------



## Gregory Schmidt (Oct 12, 2021)

mellosphere said:


> I dont mean to discourage you but if its only been one week, give it a little more time before you call it a cure. Ive tried both cholestyramine and welchol and they were great for about 2 weeks until my body figured out what I was up to and then it was back to diarrhea, plus extra cramping.
> 
> That said, thanks for sharing, and I wish you the very best. IBS is rough.


Cholestramine helped me for a long time, but then stopped


----------



## Pluto (Oct 12, 2021)

Gregory Schmidt said:


> Cholestramine helped me for a long time, but then stopped


My dogs have it means when they consume the same food they leak gas too so it's not a condition


----------



## xxsunnyday20 (11 mo ago)

Idaho83714 said:


> I will make this post short and sweet. I have had very bad IBS-D for over 30 years. I have done all the tests, elimination diets, and had tried all medications with no effect. I used to always be on this website looking for cures. Finally I got so discouraged I was just bound and determined that I would have to live with it. After I turned 40, it got much worse and was severely disrupting my life. I started noticing a large amount of bile in my intestines anytime I would have a BM. I have always had horrendous gas with the bile discharge (sorry for the grossness - but I want to help others). Finally one day I decided to look into those symptoms. After some research - BAM (bile acid malabsorption) really caught my eye. Mayo Clinic had an article that 1/3 of IBS is BAM that goes undiagnosed. That being said, I was skeptical that my answer would be that easy after all of these years. I reluctantly decided to try cholestyramine - but with little hope it would work. For perspective - I have not had a solid bm in over 30 years (no joke). My IBS was BAD (10 out of 10). After one day on cholestryamine - everything changed instantly. The cramps and diarrhea came to an abrupt stop. The second day I had no BMs (usually I have 6-10 a day). The third day I had normal, formed, BMs. And it has continued for a full week with no IBS symptoms at all. I cannot believe it. I have my life back. All thanks to a cheap medication that I mix with applesauce. I know this doesn't apply to all - but please, please, please, - if you have IBS D and mirror any of my symptoms.....try this medication. It might change your life like it did mine. I FEEL LIKE I WAS BORN AGAIN. I cannot even contain my happiness and excitement. I hope you all find your solution too. I should note that I do not have any gallbladder problems.


I take it too but the bloat is the reminder of post gallbladder woes in my case. I used to.be skinny wgen I didn't have it and rice and oats were my only friends. However, I got bound pretty quickly. Gf still.ticks. it changed my ibs d to c like that. Be careful with fiber. It can be a messy business. There is a pill form that might work as well and japan was working on a bile transporter instead of sequestration last I heard. Good luck and glad it did you a long term awaited justice. Exercise for me gets rid of woes and ginger chews I've long missed till now. Hope this helps! Also, bile is a dish washing type part of the body so check into the liver if that makes a difference. It supplies the stuff so it could have some connections. Good luck!


----------



## xxsunnyday20 (11 mo ago)

That happened to me post gallbladder removal. I was on bolied chicken and brown rice for two plus years and 98 pounds. Cholestyramine helped but the bloat is no fun. Now I have Ibs c and in truth, you handle not going to the er better if you don't want to be a stick figure. I no longer am and I do miss the feeling at times - but fit is always in. I was thin as a teen and adult; unless medication got involved like the Depo shot or abilify as a teen...not fun. However, now it is to avoid all grains , nuts seeds, since I'd been through post operation obstructions a year later and lost my appendix due to that I believe. Back then, coming off the bentyl, it was too late. No longer take any of those things thank goodness in the past, but the Cholestyramine I'm wondering if I can axe it just yet...it's not four years since the gallbladder having been gone yet, so it might be ok to try this as soon as I'mout of the woods post sibo wise.. However, methane and gas is a big issue for me. Reflux and esophagitis if I eat foods woth texture or chew to.them. Did you ever have anything like this woth Cholestyramine? I'd love to know what you think!


----------

